# conectar ipod a etapa de potencia



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola a todos
Soy bastante novato en el tema y agradeceria vuestras sugerencias.
Tengo la intención de conectar un ipod o mp4 portatil, a un la entrada de un previo (previo + etapa de potencia + altavoces). 
El problema que tengo es que cuando lo conecto el sonido es bastante más bajo que cuando le conecto una compactera.
¿Habría algún circuito que me solucionaria este problema?


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

El circuito que te solucionaria en parte el problema ya lo tienes, es el preamplificador (previo), y puede que no tenga la suficiente ganancia.

Como y con que conectores lo estas usando al Ipod o MP3s?


----------



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

Los estoy conectando con cable que por extremo es jack y el otro Rca, y a una de las entradas del previo


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

phcl dijo:


> Los estoy conectando con cable que por extremo es jack y el otro Rca, y a una de las entradas del previo


 
Si conectas un microfono por el previo, funciona a pleno el amplificador?


----------



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

Si lo conecto en la entrada destinada a ello (en la parte frontal del previo), funciona perfectamente el micro


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 10, 2010)

El problema es la amplitud de la salida del iPod. Si puedes, aumenta la ganancia del previo, y si no quieres meterle mano, construye uno.
Un saludo


----------



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

He estado mirando y he leido por ahí que los ipod llevan un limitador de volumen para evitar problemas de auditivos, y no se si podria ser por este motivo que se escucha más bajo que una compactera.
¿Tambien podría ser debido a que el ipod o mp3 no tiene la misma potencia que una compactera que va conectada a 220V?

El problema que tengo es que en este previo tengo conectada en las diferentes entradas: un microfono, una compactera, y el mp3. Y creo que me sería complicado construir uno con tantas entradas.

Gracias por todo


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

Y si lo conectas en la entrada de micro funciona a pleno?


----------



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

Pues la verdad es que en la entrada del micro no lo he probado. Pensaba que esa entrada sólo estaba destinada para un microfono, y cualquier otra cosa que conetase ahí podría tener problemas con el previo.
Haré la prueba y te comentaré como me ha ido

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

phcl dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que en la entrada del micro no lo he probado. Pensaba que esa entrada sólo estaba destinada para un microfono, y cualquier otra cosa que conetase ahí podría tener problemas con el previo.
> Haré la prueba y te comentaré como me ha ido
> 
> Saludos


 
Obviamente que la entrada destinada aun micro es mucho mas sencuble que una de linea, por lo que deberas poner tu Ipod al minimo volumen e ir subiendo muy poco para no saturar el nivel de entrada!

No corre riesgo tu previo para nada!


----------



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

Gracias haré la prueba.
Pero despues tendré el problema que el micro no lo podré conectar, por que sólo dispongo de una entrada para de micro


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

phcl dijo:


> Gracias haré la prueba.
> Pero despues tendré el problema que el micro no lo podré conectar, por que sólo dispongo de una entrada para de micro


 
Puedes agregar un conector mas, con su pote correspondiente en paralelo al conector del micro, a traves de un cap y asi poder controlar el nivel de ambas cosas.

Saludos!


----------



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

Perdona pero no te entiendo bien
Lo que me sugieres es hacer como un cable en forma de Y que por un extremo tenga un jack para conectar a la entrada del micro, y en los otros dos extremos dos entrada de jack (hembra) conectados un potenciometro.
¿Este potenciometro como lo tendría que conectar exactamente y el valor que me recomiendas?.

Gracias por tu atención


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 10, 2010)

Generalmente los reproductores MP3/4 o teléfonos dan menos señal que un simple casette o un CD, o por limitación o porque no dán más. Chapuza: abrir el ampli y cambiar la resistencias de entrada de los canales de line in por unas menores. Sube alguna foto del asunto, sobre todo de los mandos y de los canales de entrada por dentro.


----------



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

En la instalación donde estoy tenemos varios amplificadores repartido por varias salas, y hay de diferentes marcas.
La cuestión es que quieren dejar de utilizar las compacteras y llevar los Mp3 por comodidad


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 10, 2010)

Ponlos a todo volumen o diseña un previo externo para el iPod a pilas o con alimentador para cada usuario o uno por PA.


----------



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

Me podrías facilitar algún esquema para hacer un pequeño previo alimentado a 220V

Gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 10, 2010)

A 220 nada, tienes que reducir y rectificar a DC como mínimo. Yo hice un mixer con esto http://www.ksitodo.com.ar/mezclador10entr.html con una ganancia de en torno a 2 dice. En tu caso sólo deberías coger una de las lineas para una entrada nada más, pero le pones en vez de pote de 47 k uno de 100k y le quitas R1 y pones una de 22K (C5 sobra también) Ojo, ponle una fuente de 12 V o con una pila de 9V. Eso sí debes de hacer dos iguales, uno para cada canal R y L. Investiga un poco en google.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

porque no hacer uno con un simple TR? alimentado a 9v, seria portatil y lo podes conectar a culauier entrada de linea.


Podes usar un BC548 tambien.


----------



## phcl (Dic 10, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> A 220 nada, tienes que reducir y rectificar a DC como mínimo. Yo hice un mixer con esto http://www.ksitodo.com.ar/mezclador10entr.html con una ganancia de en torno a 2 dice. En tu caso sólo deberías coger una de las lineas para una entrada nada más, pero le pones en vez de pote de 47 k uno de 100k y le quitas R1 y pones una de 22K (C5 sobra también) Ojo, ponle una fuente de 12 V o con una pila de 9V. Eso sí debes de hacer dos iguales, uno para cada canal R y L. Investiga un poco en google.




Muy bien montaré dos placas una para cada canal y las alimentaré con una fuente de alimentación para ver como funciona.

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo



pipa09 dijo:


> porque no hacer uno con un simple TR? alimentado a 9v, seria portatil y lo podes conectar a culauier entrada de linea.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44399
> 
> Podes usar un BC548 tambien.



Gracias por la nueva aportación.
¿Tengo que hacer uno por cada canal?


----------

